
Why Do You Want To Be A Hedge Fund Investor? - tortilla
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2013/06/why-do-you-want-to-be-a-hedge-fund-investor/
======
1337biz
Got to admit, I only upvoted this posting for the awesome commenting
guidelines.

